# Double garage costs?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi peeps, I'm hopefully getting a double garage built in my back garden soon. I've never had this kind of work done before so any help would be great. I'm off to my council office this morning to pick up any info that will guide me. (If planning permission is needed etc) 

Ideally it would be built in similar bricks to the bungalow, possibly flat roof but unsure atm. 

How much would I be looking at roughly? It's into a slight bank so would need a digger etc. 

Any help would be fab! 

Cheers


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

£15,000 ??


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

I build 40ft x 27ft with block, tiled roof and used steel to carry the roof so it's open inside to allow the use of a lift. 
Double glazing, remote door and a mezzanine level. 
I spend ~€22k
Could have done it a lot cheaper with a cladding roof, would have saved on both steel (~€4k I think), timber and tiles.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Should be able to do it for about £15k, that's what I've budgeted when I do the same out the back of my bungalow.

Please avoid a flat roof though, I'd always recommend a pitched roof


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

depends how fussy you ref the brick matching I went for a pre cast concrete which involved me getting a level base laid then they turned up and put it up in roughly 5hrs for an 10 X 8mtr garage and all in it came to 10k


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Most of the money is in the ground, the footings being dug and the concrete, also you have to consider the removal of the rubbish. Skips and grab lorries are expensive. I all depends on what you are after, pitch roof ? Or flat roof? Concrete blocks or blocks and bricks, it's all done to spec, last one I built was over 37k


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

there is a lot of variables to take into consideration and itll be hard to guess a price without knowing what your after. iv just finished a double garage which will cost the bloke well under 15k but a couple of years ago i built one that would of cost over 30. also materials and wages vary in different areas, dont be put of by flat roofs the new fibreglass ones are expensive but are guaranteed for 25-30 years if you use approved contractors that said a pitched roof looks much nicer imo.


----------



## ESPEC (Jul 12, 2014)

Man I would love a double garage! Seen some custom built as much as £45k plus .


----------



## Fizzleh (Apr 2, 2014)

I think most the cost is the door itself, depending on how fancy you want it (assuming you have the planning permission)


----------

